# To Leanie



## Guest (Oct 31, 2001)

Leanie, have you found out any more about the ulcers you mentioned? Just wondering how you are doing.I had my colonoscopy yesterday, and the doctor found a polyp. I have to wait a week for the biopsy results. I don't know why it has to take so long. And I guess I'm kind of scared since I never had a polyp with any of my other colonoscopies.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2001)

I haven't found anything new. I have a sigmoidoscopy set for the end of Nov. Waiting is so hard. Let me know.


----------

